# Hogy is van a TB fizetés, ha külföldön élek?



## Melitta (2014 Január 21)

*Hogy is van a TB fizetés, ha külföldön élek?*
Votisky Petra, 
Úgy látom, hogy elég nagy a kavarodás a TB fizetéssel, egészségügyi ellátásokkal kapcsolatban a külföldön élők, illetve külföldre költözők között, ezért most röviden összefoglalom, hogy mikor mi a teendő. Felhívom figyelmeteket, hogy ez csak *INFORMÁCIÓS CIKK*, nem szentírás és nem a törvény maga. Mindenképpen nézzetek utána, kérdezzetek rá külföldre költözéskor Ti magatok is a szabályoknak, különösen, ha nem EU-s országba mentek.



*Kedves Olvasó! Nem vagyok TB szakértő, ezért az egyéni, speciális kérdésekre nem áll módomban érdemben válaszolni. Ilyeneket NE tegyél fel a kommentekben. Sok hasznos információt megtalálsz a cikkben, illetve a linkeken. Érdemes végigolvasni, mert a sok kérdésre már így is megtalálhatod a választ. Ha nagyon speciális a kérdésed, akkor érdemes megkeresni a NAV illetve az OEP ügyfélszolgálatot személyesen vagy telefonon. E-mailezni nem túl hatékony velük. Sok sikert!*


*Petra*



*FONTOS ÚJ INFO! 2013. március 1-től megszűnt az ideiglenes külföldön tartózkodás kategória. Ez az 1992. évi LXVI. törvény 26. § módosítása. Aki külföldi letelepedés szándékával hagyja el az országot, külföldi letelepedési nyilatkozatot kell tennie, az ideiglenes külföldre költözést nem kell bejelenteni az okmányirodában, azonban a 3 hónapnál hosszabb külföldi tartózkodást az OEP-nél és a NAV-nál be kell jelenteni.
A bejelentési kötelezettségről részletesen a cikk alján olvashatsz.*

*Mivel sok kérdés érkezik az egészségügyi szolgáltatási járulékkal kapcsolatban, akit érint, érdemes elolvasnia ezeket a dokumentumokat. ITT  és ITT.*

*2 fő szempont alapján dől el, hogy hol és mit kell fizetni:*

*1. Milyen jogcímen hagytad el Magyarországot?*

*2. Hol élsz?*

*Milyen jogcímen hagytad el Magyarországot?*

Kétféleképpen hagyhatod el Magyarországot, ha külföldre költözöl 3 hónapnál hosszabb időre. *2013. március 1. óta, csak a végleges letelepedés kell bejelenteni* az illetékes magyar települési önkormányzat népesség-nyilvántartó irodájánál (okmányiroda) vagy a külképviseleten.

*1. Ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodás:* Ilyenkor megmarad a magyarországi cím, mint állandó lakcím. *Ezt 2013. március 1. óta nem kell bejelenteni, illetve a hazatérést sem, ha valaki jelenleg ilyen jogcímen tartózkodik külföldön.*

*2. Külföldi letelepedés:* Ilyenkor a magyarországi lakcímet főszabályként törlik a nyilvántartásból, de ideiglenes lakcímnek meg lehet tartani.

*Külföldi letelepedés*

Kezdjök az egyszerűbbel. A második esetben, amikor letelepedés szándékával hagyod el Magyarországot teljesen egyszerűen alakul a egészségbiztosítás. Magyarországon nem kell fizetni, az új országban pedig kell. Akkor kerülhetsz kellemetlen helyzetbe, ha hazaköltözöl mégis Magyarországra, mert ebben az esetben az első évben csak megállapodáson alapuló egészségügyi ellátásra tudsz jogosultságot szerezni, ha nem kerülsz alkalmazásba vagy nem indítasz vállalkozást. Ezekben az esetekben természetesen azonnal biztosítottá válsz.

Ha viszont nem vagy se alkalmazott, se vállalkozó, akkor a következő feltételekkel köthetsz megállapodást az OEP-pel: „A megállapodást kötő nagykorú személy a minimálbér 50 %-a (a 2012. január 1-jétől érvényes 93.000 Ft-os minimálbér alapulvételével 46.500 Ft), a 18 évesnél fiatalabb gyermek pedig a minimálbér 30 %-ának (27.900 Ft) megfelelő összeg havi megfizetésével szerezhet megállapodáson alapuló egészségügyi ellátásra jogosultságot.” Ebben az esetben az első 6 hónapban csak sürgősségi ellátásra vagy jogosult, ezután jár teljes egészségügyi ellátás. Részletesen ITT olvashatod el a szabályokat és itt is.

Ez azt jelenti nagyjából, hogy ha hazaköltözöl Magyarországra, de nem dolgozol, akkor a minimálbér 50%-t kell fizetned egy évig ahhoz, hogy biztosított legyél. Utána a jelenleg 6660Ft/hó egészségügyi szolgáltatási járulékot.





*Ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodás (Nem kell bejelenteni, de TB szempontból nem mindegy)*

Első esetben, amikor ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodás jogcímén vagy távol, bejön a képbe az is, hogy hova költözöl.

_*1. EGT (Európai Gazdasági Térség: EU tagállamok, illetve Norvégia, Liechtenstein, Izland és Svájc) valamely állama.*_ Ebben az esetben KIZÁRÓLAG ott vagy köteles társadalombiztosítási járulékot fizetni, Magyarországon NEM KELL és NEM SZABAD. Ekkor a külföldi biztosítási jogviszony létrejöttét követő 15 napon belül azt a lakóhelyed szerint illetékes egészségbiztosítási pénztári szakigazgatási szervnél be kell jelentened a „Bejelentkező lap külföldön biztosítással rendelkezők részére” elnevezésű nyomtatványon.

Ekkor Magyarországon alapesetben az orvosilag szükséges egészségügyi ellátásokra leszel jogosult, amennyiben külföldön kiváltod az Európai Egészségbiztosítási Kártyát (EU-kártyát). A TAJ kártyát NEM használhatod.

*Tervezett (gyógykezelési szándékú hazautazás esetén) ellátást* a külföldi biztosító által kiállított – az előzetes engedélyt megtestesítő – E 112-es (2010. május 1-je után kiadott igazolás esetén: S2 jelű) nyomtatvány alapján lehet igénybe venni. Az engedélyt igazoló E 112 vagy S2 nyomtatvány kiadásának feltételeiről az illetékes – külföldi – biztosító nyújt felvilágosítást.

Amennyiben van Magyarországon állandó lakóhelyed (márpedig van, hiszen ideiglenesen jelentkeztél csak ki), akkor *jogosult lehetsz Magyarországon is teljes körű egészségügyi ellátásra*. Ennek feltétele a külföldi biztosító által kiállított igazolás (E106 vagy 2010. május 1. után S1). Ennek kiállítása függ az adott ország szabályozásától. Elképzelhető, hogy biztosítási jogviszony fennállásának időtartamához kötik (vagyis nem kapod meg azonnal) vagy a lakóhely fogalmát értelmezik máshogy, mint a magyar jogszabályok. Az OEP tapasztalatai szerint a Magyarországon teljes körű ellátásra jogosító igazolás kiállítására Nagy-Britanniában, Írországban, illetve Olaszországban munkát vállaló magyar állampolgárok esetében éppen a lakóhely fogalomnak a magyar jogszabályoktól eltérő értelmezése miatt nem kerül sor.

Részletesen ITT és ITT olvashatod el az EGT országokra vonatkozó szabályozást.

_*2. Egyezményes államok*_

Van néhány nem EGT ország, akikkel Magyarország szociális biztonsági egyezményt kötött. Ez a társadalombiztosítási jogviszony alapján nyújtott ellátásokat (betegségi és anyasági ellátások, baleseti ellátások, nyugellátások) és a munkanélküli ellátásokat szabályozhatja. Itt minden országgal különféle egyezmény van, ezért kiköltözés előtt feltétlenül egyeztess itthon az OEP-pel és a NAV-val. Néhány példa:

Horvátország, Montenegró és Bosznia-Hercegovina esetében hasonló a szabályozás, mint az EGT országoknál.

Kanadával a társadalombiztosítási jogviszonyokra, különösen a járulékfizetési kötelezettségekre vonatkozik a szabályozás, egészségügyi ellátással kapcsolatos rendelkezéseket nem tartalmaz.

Itt olvashatsz a kétoldalú egyezményekről.

_*3. Harmadik államok*_ (Ide tartozik pl. Ausztrália is.)

„Harmadik államnak minősül társadalombiztosítási szempontból, az Európai Gazdasági Térség és a Magyar Köztársaság által kötött kétoldalú szociálisbiztonságról szóló egyezmény hatálya alá nem tartozó állam.” Itt függetlenül működik a biztosítás a két országban: Magyarországon és a célországban.

ITT JÖN A FONTOS, AMIRE NEM SZOKTAK FIGYELNI:

Amennyiben ilyen államban végzel kereső tevékenységet, vagyis dolgozol és Magyarországon lakóhellyel rendelkezel (mivel csak ideiglenesen jelentkeztél ki), úgy havi 6660 Ft (2013-ban ennyi) egészségügyi szolgáltatási járulék fizetésére vagy kötelezett a külföldi munkavállalásod tartamára is. A járulékfizetést a magyarországi lakóhelyed szerinti, állami adóhatósághoz kell teljesíteni.

Ez az az összeg, amit sokaktól hazaköltözésük után követel a NAV, ha addig nem fizették be.

A szabályozásokról részletesen itt olvashatsz.

*Még néhány speciális eset:*

Nyugdíjasok és családtagok biztosítása.

Párhuzamos tevékenység két vagy több tagállamban (vagyis, ha több országban dolgozol).

Egyéb spéci esetek az EU-n belül: pl. tengeri hajón dolgozók, egyik országban munkavállaló, másikban vállalkozó:

*Az egészből pedig a konklúzió:* Mindenképpen érdemes előre tervezni, számolgatni, hogy mikor mi éri meg. Sok mindentől függ: Hova utazol? Mennyi időre tervezed? Megy-e a család? Tervezel-e hazaköltözni? Ha igen, mikor? stb.

*Hamarosan jön egy cikk az adózásról is……*

*Írásos információ a bejelentési kötelezettségről a londoni nagykövetségről. Ha lesz további információ, azt is felteszem.*

Szeretném röviden összefoglalni a március 1-jén hatályba lépett jogszabályváltozás lényegét, illetve megkísérelni eloszlatni az ezzel kapcsolatos félreértéseket.

1., Március 1-jén módosult a polgárok személyi adatainak és lakcímének nyilvántartásáról szóló 1992. évi LXVI törvény. A módosítás nem tartalmaz új kötelezettséget. A magyar állampolgárok külföldre távozásakor kötelező kijelentkezését 19 éve hatályos szabály tartalmazza. Március 1-je előtt azoknak, akik ideiglenesen, 3 hónapot meghaladóan költöztek külföldre, kötelezően be kellett jelenteniük a három hónapon túli ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodást, azoknak pedig, akik a végleges külföldi letelepedés szándékával hagyták el az országot, a külföldi letelepedést. Ezek a szabályok közel 20 éve élnek.

2., Március 1-jén az változott, hogy megszűnt az ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodás bejelentési kötelezettsége, vagyis a rémhírekkel ellentétben nemhogy új kötelezettség keletkezett, hanem pont ellenkezőleg, egy eddig meglévőt töröltek el, s ezután már csak a végleges külföldi letelepedést kell bejelenteni. A jogszabály úgy fogalmaz, hogy a „…polgárnak azt a tényt, hogy Magyarország területét a külföldi letelepedés szándékával elhagyja, bármely járási hivatalnál vagy a konzuli tisztviselőnél” be kell jelentenie. A jogszabály nem határoz meg határidőt és időtartamot. A lényeg az állampolgár szándékán van, tehát az állampolgár döntése az, hogy külföldi letelepedés céljából hagyja el az országot, vagy sem. Ha a szándéka a letelepedésre irányul, akkor terheli bejelentési kötelezettség. Nincs a jogszabályban időbeli határ arra, hogy mikortól számít a távozás külföldi letelepedésnek. Ez az állampolgár belátására van bízva. A szándék számít, nem az időtartam.

3., Aki korábban bejelentette az ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodását, annak nem kell semmit tennie. Csak akkor van dolga, ha most úgy dönt, hogy a végleges letelepedést is bejelenti.

4., A törvény nem tartalmaz szankciót. Azonban következmény lehet, hogy például a kiskorú gyermek esetében ha nem jelentették be a távozást, akkor a gyermeket iskolaköteles kora elérésekor a gyámhivatal keresni fogja, hogy az iskoláztatási kötelezettséget teljesítették-e a szülők.

5., Ha valaki kiskorú gyermeke külföldi letelepedését szeretné bejelenteni, kell a magyarországi lakóhely szerinti gyámhivatal jóváhagyása. Ez a gyermek érdekében történik, az a cél, hogy bizonyos legyen benne a magyar hatóság, hogy a gyermek fejlődése és iskoláztatása biztosítva lesz. Ez sem új kötelezettség, nagyon régóta így van.

6., A végleges külföldi letelepedéskor a személyi igazolványt és a lakcímkártyát le kell adni. Ezt követően útlevéllel tudja magát az állampolgár igazolni, lakcímkártyát pedig újat fog kapni, amely azt tartalmazza, hogy “külföldön élő magyar állampolgár”, pontos lakcímet nem. A lakcímkártya kiállítására az állampolgár érdekében kerül sor, azért, hogy ha például Magyarországon ügyet intéz, akkor az útlevele mellett igazolni tudja, hogy külföldön él (például banki ügyintézésnél), valamint akkor is egyszerűbbé teszi a későbbi útlevél eljárást, ha esetleg akkor kérelmezi a magyar állampolgár az új útlevelét, amikor a régi már lejárt.

7., A magyar állampolgárokat, ha külföldre költöznek, háromféle bejelentési kötelezettség terheli:
- lakcímnyilvántartás – ez abban az esetben, ha külföldi letelepedés szándékával hagyja el az országot (lásd előző pontok)
- TB (társadalombiztosítás) szervek felé – minden esetben, ha 3 hónapon túli időtartamra történik a távozás és Magyarországon megszűnik a járulék fizetés (például már nem munkavállaló az állampolgár) – ilyenkor külföldön fizet társadalombiztosítást az állampolgár
- NAV (adóhivatal) felé – minden esetben, ha 3 hónapon túli külföldi tartózkodás (munkavállalás, vállalkozás stb.) céljából elhagyja az állampolgár az országot
A bejelentési kötelezettségek közül az elsőt lehet a konzulátuson is, míg a másik kettőt csak a két hatóságnál intézni. A bejelentési kötelezettségekről a honlapunkon (www.mfa.gov.hu/emb/london) a „Munkavállalás és huzamos tartózkodás az Egyesült Királyságban” részen belül szerepel egy rövid összefoglaló, valamint a konzuli ügyek között a konzulátuson intézhető lakcím bejelentési eljárás leírása is.

Fontos hangsúlyozni, hogy a TB és az adóhivatal felé a bejelentési kötelezettség szintén nem most keletkezett, hanem nagyon régóta élő, évtizedes szabály. Ezek közül a társadalombiztosítási kötelezettség elmulasztása azzal a következménnyel jár, hogy az állampolgárt folyamatosan terheli a biztosítás fizetési kötelezettség (jelenleg kb. 6.600 Ft/hó), amelyet a hatóság legfeljebb öt évre visszamenőleg bármikor követelhet. A TB és NAV eljárások ügyében a konzulátusnak nincs hatásköre, így ennél, illetve a honlapunkon szereplőnél részletesebb tájékoztatást sem tudunk adni.

Ha további kérdések merülnek fel, azokra a lehetőségeink függvényében szívesen válaszolunk.

Tisztelettel,

dr. Riskó Nagy László
vezető konzul

dr. László Riskó Nagy
Head of Consulate
Embassy of Hungary
35 Eaton Place – London SW1X 8BY
Tel: (020) 7235 5218
Fax: (020) 7235 8630​


----------

